# Kirkeler Nikolaustour 2010



## Blocko (5. Oktober 2009)

Hey Locals!

Findet dieses Jahr wieder die Kirkeler Nikolaustour statt?? Wäre wieder dabei, weil 

Knecht Ruprecht


----------



## Cywalker (5. Oktober 2009)

Denke (und hoffe) doch, dass die Tour noch mal stattfindet. Als Termin, wird auf der HP ja schon mal der 6.12. angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blocko (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube, der wurde vor 300Tagen reingeschrieben. 
...aber man sollte es sich mal in seinem Kalender notieren...


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Oktober 2009)

Warum sollte der ausfallen  ist der Nikolaus den Tot?


----------



## Blocko (5. Oktober 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Warum sollte der ausfallen  ist der Nikolaus den Tot?



Hoffe nicht! ...darum der Blog hier - als Bestätigung, dass der Nikolaus noch lebt.


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Oktober 2009)

Bis vor Kurzem hat mir der Nikolaus noch bestätigt, dass er dieses Jahr wieder mit dem Bike kommt


----------



## Dijo (5. Oktober 2009)

das hoffe ich doch sehr,  dieses Jahr will ich auch wieder mitmischen


----------



## Cywalker (26. Oktober 2009)

Die Seite ist z.Zt. aus dem Netz genommen. Zumindest mal die Start-/News-Seite. Habe ja gehofft, da wird nur was aktualisiert, aber inzwischen dauert es dafür doch etwas lange. Weiß wer was???


----------



## Red Chili (27. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind bei der Planung !! Hoffe wir können nächste Woche mehr sagen. Der Termin muss eventuell verlegt werden. Also legt euch nicht zu sehr auf den 6.12. fest.

cu 
Red Chili


----------



## Klausoleum (27. Oktober 2009)

ohje ;-) 2010 - dann muss ich ja noch 365 Tage warten ;-)


----------



## Blocko (27. Oktober 2009)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ohje ;-) 2010 - dann muss ich ja noch 365 Tage warten ;-)



die Zeit vergeht schneller, als Du denkst.  aber ich finde es gut, dass die Orga schon weit voraus plant.  somit sollte ja *2009 *sicher sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (28. Oktober 2009)

Blocko schrieb:


> die Zeit vergeht schneller, als Du denkst.  aber ich finde es gut, dass die Orga schon weit voraus plant.  somit sollte ja *2009 *sicher sein



Hmmm Ich frag mich jetzt grad, ob das wirklich für 2010 gemeint war??  ;-)


----------



## Red Chili (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute !

Also die diesjährige Nikolaustour findet doch wie angekündigt am 06.12.2009 statt.
Start wird um 10:00 Uhr am Turnerheim in Kirkel erfolgen.

Weitere Infos gibt es die nächsten Tage sobald die Internetseite fertig ist.

Grüße
Red Chili


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Oktober 2009)

Red Chili schrieb:


> Hi Leute !
> 
> Also die diesjährige Nikolaustour findet doch wie angekündigt am 06.12.2009 statt.
> Start wird um 10:00 Uhr am Turnerheim in Kirkel erfolgen.
> ...


----------



## chris84 (28. Oktober 2009)

saugudd! 

wer fährt noch mit dem Rad bis hin?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. Oktober 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> wer fährt noch mit dem Rad bis hin?




Ich


----------



## Cywalker (28. Oktober 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Ich



Da schließ ich mich wohl an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (28. Oktober 2009)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Da schließ ich mich wohl an.



Und ich erst mal. 
Und auch zurück.


----------



## michael.sc (29. Oktober 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> wer fährt noch mit dem Rad bis hin?


 
...könnte man mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## k.wein (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin wohl auch dabei.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## Tobilas (30. Oktober 2009)

mmmh, kurzer Anfahrtsweg hat 37 km. Weiß nicht so recht....


----------



## puremalt (30. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich Anfahrt per Rad. Dann klappt's auch mit dem Glühwein.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Oktober 2009)

Anfahrt vielleicht ja aber Heim geht dann nicht mehr.


----------



## b-kutscher (30. Oktober 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Ich



harhar tät sagen avec moi


----------



## Blocko (30. Oktober 2009)

Red Chili schrieb:


> Hi Leute !
> 
> Also die diesjährige Nikolaustour findet doch wie angekündigt am 06.12.2009 statt.
> Start wird um 10:00 Uhr am Turnerheim in Kirkel erfolgen.
> ...



Sehr sehr schön! ...dann sollte 2010 auch klappen. ;-)

Die Anfahrt per Bike ist mir zu weit. Aber meine fünf Kühe helfen mir beim Hinkommen!


----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2009)

doo fahr ich met 
gibt es dieses Jahr wieder ein Teilnehmerlimit.

Gruß Pädschefahrer


----------



## Dijo (31. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch dabei.  Ob Anfahrt mit Bike mach ich wetterabhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (1. November 2009)

Der Köllervalleyexpress startet um 8:00 in Püttlingen.


----------



## chris84 (1. November 2009)

dann hänge ich mich eventuell irgendwo auf dem Weg an den Köllervalley-Express dran, genau Abstimmung folgt noch!


----------



## Klinger (1. November 2009)

Der Fahrplan für den Köllervalley-Express mit Haltestellen in der Nähe von SB täte mich interessieren...


----------



## chris84 (1. November 2009)

weiß der köllervalley-express schon ungefähr wie er fahren wird? 

Ich könnte mir einen Treffpunkt im Netzbachtal vorstellen... oder irgendwo um Dudweiler..


----------



## zeitweiser (1. November 2009)

Fahrplan
RGB, Netzbachweiher, Dudweiler, IGB, Rohrbach.
Netzbachweiher wäre eine geeignete Einstiegsmöglichkeit.


----------



## chris84 (1. November 2009)

ok, genau dort werde ich auch dazu stoßen! Wann schätzt du seid ihr dort?


----------



## Klinger (1. November 2009)

... und wann und wo an Haltestelle Dudweiler?


----------



## zeitweiser (1. November 2009)

Netzbachweiher  ca.8:40
Dudweiler Schwimmbad ca 9:00
passt das?


----------



## Klinger (1. November 2009)

Das passt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (2. November 2009)

...dann hoffen wir mal auf vernünftiges Wetter für die "Nikolaus 100+" Tour.
8:00 Uhr ab Pü ist registriert!


----------



## chris84 (2. November 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Netzbachweiher  ca.8:40
> Dudweiler Schwimmbad ca 9:00
> passt das?



geht klar!


----------



## Octopuse300 (13. November 2009)

Ich hab mich vor ein paar Tagen für die Nikolaustour angemeldet.
Ist es normal, dass man keine Bestätigungsmail bekommt?


----------



## zeitweiser (13. November 2009)

scheinbar ja.
War bei mir auch so.
Einfach hinfahren und mitbiken.


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. November 2009)

hmmm, na dann passts ja!


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. November 2009)

Wir hatten noch einige organisatorische Hürden zu beseitigen...
Die Tour findet aber definitiv statt und die Bestätigungsmails sollten auch bald rausgehen.
Also bis dann......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hausmuell (15. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Wie wärs mal mit Flagge zeigen bei der Nikolaustour ?
Ich dachte da an ein Namenschild am Lenker. Könnte bei den Superbikern so aussehen:


----------



## Ultroon (16. November 2009)

Weiß jemand ob noch Plätze frei sind?


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. November 2009)

Ultroon schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob noch Plätze frei sind?


 
Sind noch welche frei !!


----------



## rofl0r (16. November 2009)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> ... Ist es normal, dass man keine Bestätigungsmail bekommt?



Ich habe eben eine Bestaetigung bekommen


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. November 2009)

> Ich habe eben eine Bestaetigung bekommen



ich auch


----------



## Klinger (16. November 2009)

Juchu, ich auch!


----------



## k.wein (17. November 2009)

Ich auch dabei.


----------



## HardRock07 (20. November 2009)

Hab mich auch angemeldet.
Wrede dann wohl beim Sternen-Express  aufspringen .
Wenns gemütlich geht, komm ich mim Enduro, wenn wieder EPO getankt wird, fahr ich Hardtail. Sagt also bitte vorher bescheid  .

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (20. November 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Hab mich auch angemeldet.
> Wrede dann wohl beim Sternen-Express  aufspringen .
> Wenns gemütlich geht, komm ich mim Enduro, wenn wieder EPO getankt wird, fahr ich Hardtail. Sagt also bitte vorher bescheid  .
> 
> MfG Manu



ich bin ganz stark für gemütlich ^^ 
Sind immerhin die > 100km anvisiert.... Ich glaub kaum dass ich das im Epo Tempo schaffe ;-)


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. November 2009)

> ich bin ganz stark für gemütlich


dafür bin ich auch 

Ich werde am Netzbachtalweiher  auf den Köllervalley-Express aufspringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (20. November 2009)

...sowie ich Martins Zeitplan lese, wird es wohl überwiegend über die Straße
nach Kirkel gehen. Ein Weg über Forstwege und Trails über Dudweiler, Neuweiler, Schüren, 
Glashütter Weiher bei Rohrbach ist zu zeitaufwendig. Auch die angegebenen 9:00 Uhr ab 
Dudweiler Schwimmbad bis Kirkel (ca. 9:45 Uhr) sind schon ziemlich stramm.


----------



## HardRock07 (20. November 2009)

Deswegen würde ich sagen, einfach ne halbe Stunde früher los.
Ich glaube nicht, das das jemandem weh tut  .

Vorallem brauchen wir dann nicht hetzen.

MfG Manu


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. November 2009)

> überwiegend über die Straße


da muss ich mir ja noch ein Rennrad besorgen 



> Deswegen würde ich sagen, einfach ne halbe Stunde früher los.
> Ich glaube nicht, das das jemandem weh tut .


hetzen tut mir mehr weh als 30 Minuten früher aus dem Bett zu krabbeln


----------



## Klausoleum (21. November 2009)

Fahren wir geschlossen im Nikolauskostüm? 

Bzw Mütze und rote Jacke??

Für 5 Euro bekommt man schon das Kostüm beim Thomas Philipps.


http://www.thomas-philipps-onlineshop.de/index.php?display=article&id=08583739&sort=


Ich glaub nicht dass die Winddicht ist => man schwitzt mit, nicht mehr als ohne  ;-) 




Würde bestimmt geil aussehen )

(die Masse machts ^^)


----------



## Dämon__ (21. November 2009)

Also ich habe meins schon  aber wenn der lange Mantel in die Kette kommt...Oh weh.


----------



## Klausoleum (21. November 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Also ich habe meins schon  aber wenn der lange Mantel in die Kette kommt...Oh weh.




HEHE ... 

soo lang ist der Mantel ja auch wieder nicht ;-)


----------



## Blocko (21. November 2009)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Fahren wir geschlossen im Nikolauskostüm?
> 
> Bzw Mütze und rote Jacke??
> 
> Würde bestimmt geil aussehen )




Fände ich auch super geil. Ich wollte auch mit einer speziellen Kopfbedeckung fahren, aber was sagt die Orga dazu (Stichwort Helmpflicht). Tja ist halt alles heutzutage 'geregelt' und der Spaß bzw. die Freiheit bleibt auf der Strecke (bzw. kommt erst gar nicht auf die Strecke  ).


----------



## Klausoleum (21. November 2009)

Blocko schrieb:


> Fände ich auch super geil. Ich wollte auch mit einer speziellen Kopfbedeckung fahren, aber was sagt die Orga dazu (Stichwort Helmpflicht). Tja ist halt alles heutzutage 'geregelt' und der Spaß bzw. die Freiheit bleibt auf der Strecke (bzw. kommt erst gar nicht auf die Strecke  ).



hmmm wo ein will da auch ein weg ;-)

Man kann die Mütze hinten auch etwas aufschneiden dass sie über den Helm passt...  


Ich hab die Organs auch mal angeschrieben, ob dies gut finden wenn wir als Niggelos kommen, oder die 
lieber nur die Guides in Kostümen sehen...


----------



## Klausoleum (22. November 2009)

HIER DIE EMAIL von den Orgas:

_---------------------------------------------------------
Hallo Klaus,

natürlich darf man sich für die Tour auch verkleiden. Nur den roten Mantel
würde ich weglassen, da Biker sich sonst wirklich nicht mehr sicher sein
können, ob sie noch dem Richtigen hinterher fahren. Und da das Feld des
Öfteren auseinandergezogen werden wird, wäre das weniger gut.

Grüße__
---------------------------------------------------------
_
Demnach ist es dann wohl besser wenn wir nur mit Zipfelmützen fahren ^^ 

Schad aber verstehen kann mans ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (22. November 2009)

Na dann eben nur mit Zipfel,aber dafür Beleuchtet.


----------



## Klausoleum (22. November 2009)

Ich hab da schonmal was vorbereitet 






aus 2 mach eine ;-) extra für Dickköpfe ^^


----------



## Theo1 (22. November 2009)

Ich hatte letztes mal einen Weinachts Elch auf dem Helm .
Kam bei den Frauen gut an.

Theo


----------



## Klinger (22. November 2009)

> Ich hatte letztes mal einen Weinachts Elch auf dem Helm .



Wasn dassss???

Waren da auch Frauen???

@Klausoleum: vielleicht doch besser kein Kostüm, wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie heute, dann wirds wohl fahrbare Sauna werden!!!


----------



## Theo1 (22. November 2009)

Da gugst du hier im Anhang mit dem Elch.
Die Frau bring ich diesmal selbst mit.

Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (22. November 2009)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Da gugst du hier im Anhang mit dem Elch.
> Die Frau bring ich diesmal selbst mit.
> 
> Theo



wie geil is das Teil den bitte )

@Klinger: Joa besser nicht. Hatte ne Email an die Orgas geschrieben. Die meinten dass es dann zu verwechslungen kommen könnt, weil das Kostüm eigentlich den Guids vorbehalten sein sollte... 

Naja Mütze reicht ja auch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (22. November 2009)

Kannst Dir ja auch ne Federboa umhängen.
Es gibt Veranstaltungen da ist das der letzte Schrei


----------



## Klinger (23. November 2009)

Original-Zitat Heinz B aus B (60):  "Oh leck!!!"

Das heisst dann aber auch irgendwie anders oder?


----------



## biker1967 (4. Dezember 2009)

Naa Leutz, alles klar bei euch für de Sonntag morgen?


----------



## Dijo (4. Dezember 2009)

aber sicher.  Das Bike ist schon fertig, steht in den Startlöchern, ich scharre bereits mit den Hufen, jetzt bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass Petrus die Schleusen nicht öffnet.


----------



## Blocko (4. Dezember 2009)

Joooo! Wobei mit dem Wetter sieht es wieder bescheiden aus.... ;-/ 
Daumen halten


----------



## [email protected] (4. Dezember 2009)

Regen ?? vielleicht hat sich ja Frau Holle angesagt


----------



## Klausoleum (4. Dezember 2009)

Dijo schrieb:


> aber sicher.  Das Bike ist schon fertig, steht in den Startlöchern, ich scharre bereits mit den Hufen, jetzt bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass Petrus die Schleusen nicht öffnet.



Meins noch nicht so ganz ;-) kommt aber noch... hab ja noch einen Tag ;-)

Schön alle den Teller leer machen, damits besser Wetter gibt


----------



## michael.sc (5. Dezember 2009)

...werde morgen auch bei leichtem Regen um 8:00 Uhr in Walpershofen starten.


----------



## Blocko (5. Dezember 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Regen ?? vielleicht hat sich ja Frau Holle angesagt



wir sind bei 85% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. :-(
Schnee. Das war mal... 
...heute haben wir 2.Advent und 10°C.


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Dezember 2009)

Die Tour wird wohl in Wasser fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (5. Dezember 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Die Tour wird wohl in Wasser fallen.



ach was... für heute war auch übelst viel Regen gemeldet... 
und was war... bis jetzt überwiegend trocken


----------



## Dijo (5. Dezember 2009)

1.2 mm  	 
85 % Risiko

das sollte doch in den Kirkeler Wäldern auszuhalten sein.  ich überleg nur, ob ich per Velo anreise, oder doch das Bike ins Auto schmeiss.


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Dezember 2009)

Dijo schrieb:


> 1.2 mm
> 85 % Risiko
> 
> das sollte doch in den Kirkeler Wäldern auszuhalten sein.  ich überleg nur, ob ich per Velo anreise, oder doch das Bike ins Auto schmeiss.



Dann werden dir die CO2 Punkte im WP abgezogen


----------



## Red Chili (5. Dezember 2009)

Keine Sorge ! Wir sind die Strecke heute abgefahren und sie ist in einem erstaunlich guten Zustand. Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter. Zur Not mit Taucherbrille.

Einmal werden wir noch wach....


----------



## Octopuse300 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich will morgen auf jeden Fall fahren!
Wenns nicht zu stark regnet bin ich wie abgemacht um 8 Uhr an der Endhaltestelle Saarbahn in (Walpershofen / Etzenhofen).


----------



## HardRock07 (5. Dezember 2009)

> Einmal werden wir noch wach....



Nenns besser: " Einmal werden wir noch nass .." 
Werd morgen auch kommen, trotz Warnung.
Allerdings werd ich früher loseiern, damit ich schööööön gemütlich hinduddeln kann.
Man sieht sich dann vor Ort !

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Dezember 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Nenns besser: " Einmal werden wir noch nass .."
> Werd morgen auch kommen, trotz Warnung.
> Allerdings werd ich früher loseiern, damit ich schööööön gemütlich hinduddeln kann.
> Man sieht sich dann vor Ort !
> ...



Ob du den Weg dann auch findest


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. Dezember 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Nenns besser: " Einmal werden wir noch nass .."
> Werd morgen auch kommen, trotz Warnung.
> Allerdings werd ich früher loseiern, damit ich schööööön gemütlich hinduddeln kann.
> Man sieht sich dann vor Ort !
> ...



Um welche Uhrzeit fährst Du in Luisenthal weg? 
Wenn es nicht zu stak sifft, komme ich mit...


----------



## HardRock07 (6. Dezember 2009)

gleich 
Wollte so gegen 7 Uhr los. Wie gesagt, janz jemütlich.....

MfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (6. Dezember 2009)

...bin auch gleich unterwegs. 7:45 Uhr ab Pü und 8:00 Uhr ab Wa.


----------



## HardRock07 (6. Dezember 2009)

Mal schaun, vielleicht trifft man sich in Ingbert schon 
Seits ja doch schneller


----------



## Octopuse300 (6. Dezember 2009)

bis gleich....
vielleicht haben wir ja Glück


----------



## chris84 (6. Dezember 2009)

im Moment isses staubtrocken  

ich starte auch gleich, 8:00 Walpershofen...


----------



## puremalt (6. Dezember 2009)

Moin.
Laut Meteox.de ist schätzungsweise frühestens um 12 mit anhaltendem Regen zu rechnen 

Korrigiere: ab 11. Aber da sind wir eh schon am Glühweinstand und danach ist's egal.


----------



## gemorje (6. Dezember 2009)

sehr geil wars!
bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (6. Dezember 2009)

wie immer, geniale Tour mit super Streckenwahl. Interessanterweise sind im Kirkeler Wald anscheinend die Trails trockener und matschfreier als die meisten breiten Forstwege 

Die Strecke war wie immer top! Vielen Dank an die Guides...

und vielen Dank an die Helfer an der Verpflegung und im Start-/Zielbereich! Ohne die wäre die Nikolaustour nicht das was sie ist! 

nächster Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder Pflichtveranstaltung!


----------



## EinStift (6. Dezember 2009)

War echt super spaßig


----------



## michael.sc (6. Dezember 2009)

...so, auch wir sind wieder heile zu Hause angekommen.
War ne richtig super gelungene Veranstaltung!!! 
Das Wetter hat ja zum Glück auf der Runde mitgespielt
und die Trails waren doch noch super griffig!

Nächstes Jahr unbedingt wieder ein Muss zum Jahresabschluss!!!

...ach so...noch beste Genessungswünsche an den unbekannten
Biker am Wegesrand!!!


----------



## Octopuse300 (6. Dezember 2009)

Das war heute eine SUPER Veranstaltung! 
Wahnsinn was ihr in Kirkel für Trails habt! 
Die Verpflegung war TOP! 
Im Nachhinein ist mir aufgefallen, dass wir nicht eine einzige Straße fahren bzw. überqueren mussten. Das hab ich noch nicht erlebt! 
Klasse Jahresabschluss - Nächstes Jahr komm ich wieder!

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi, Ihr Lieben aus Kirkel, 
vielen Dank für die schöne Veranstaltung bei glänzender Verpflegung, super Strecke und tollem Zielfoto mit Winterambiente. 

Bitte nächstes Jahr wiederholen...


----------



## c1deli (6. Dezember 2009)

auch von mir ein danke an die vielen nikolaeuse fuer die arbeit im hintergrund! sogar am schluss extra nen schneeschauer bestellt fuer die radelnde meute! hut und helm ab!! 
den genesungswuenschen fuer den verletzten biker schliesse ich mich ebenfalls an: wir druecken dir dalle daumen bald wieder uffem rad sitze zu kinne!
de deli aus AK


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. Dezember 2009)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn was ihr in Kirkel für Trails habt! :



Und das sind noch nicht die schönsten . Hier könnt ihr euch einen kleinen Teil der Kirkeler-Trails anschauen.


----------



## rofl0r (6. Dezember 2009)

Hat Spass gemacht, auch wenn es stellenweise was heftiger war.
Gute Besserung an den Biker..hoffe das Schluesselbein wird schnell wieder


----------



## brillenboogie (6. Dezember 2009)

war eine sehr gelungene veranstaltung. habe schon als kind gerne im schlamm gewühlt. schöne stecke, trotz der nässe alles fahrbar. auch wenn es den einen oder anderen ausrutscher zu beobachten gab. kopf hoch, wenn der hals auch dreckig ist!

hohoho!


----------



## Blocko (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja, meine alte Heimat ist immer wieder eine Reise wert.
Sehr geil auch in 2009. Die Verpflegung war wieder erste Sahne! Wobei der zweite Glühwein am Ende mir in den Beinen steckte. ;-)

An dieser Stelle noch alles Gute dem Biker, der so schwer gestürzt ist. Gute Besserung ins Krankenhaus!!

CU in 2010 (vielleicht dann auch mal im Schnee -> das fehlt mir noch bei dieser Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Chili (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke für das Lob !!! Einen Schwung Bilder könnt Ihr in meinem Benutzeralbum finden:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/17836

Wenn jemand ein Bild in besserer Quali haben möchte einfach ne PM an mich.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke für diese tolle Streckenwahl,Verpflegung sowie Betreuung wie in den Vorjahren natürlich top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bin mit Sohnemann im Jahr 201o natürlich 
wieder dabei.
Kann uns jemand sagen wie  man an die geschossenen Bilder kommt ?


Gruß Pädchefahrer und Sohnemann

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (6. Dezember 2009)

Red Chili schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob !!! Einen Schwung Bilder könnt Ihr in meinem Benutzeralbum finden:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/17836
> 
> Wenn jemand ein Bild in besserer Quali haben möchte einfach ne PM an mich.



wurde fündig .
Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capt.yesterday (6. Dezember 2009)

nikolaustour rockt nächstes jahr fahr ich vlt. auch endlich mal mit.


----------



## HardRock07 (6. Dezember 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen.
War zum ersten mal dabei, und bin mir jetzt schon sicher, das die Kirkler Nikolausrunde nächstes Jahr wieder aufm Pflichtzettel zu finden sein wird.

Die Strecke war auf jedenfall genaunach meinem Geschmack, Flowtrails, Sprünge, zum Teil fiese Uphills. Echt 
Hab die 30 km ganz schön unterschätzt, die zieht einem die Körner nur so ausm Rücksack  .

Die Verpflegung war aller Ertse Sahne. Dickes Danke an die Großen und Kleinen Helfer für Kuchen, Brötchen, Glühwein.
Besser gehts kaum !

Noch ne kleine Frage: Werden die bilder irgendwo im Netzt veröffentlicht / archiviert ?
Würde mir gerne n paar Erinnerungsbilder auf die Festplatte schmeißen.

Also, HoHoHo bis nächstes Jahr !

MfG Manu


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. Dezember 2009)

Im Namen aller Nikoläuse.... 
Danke an alle, die sich trotz des bescheidenen Wetters einen Ruck gegeben haben und mitgefahren sind ! 
Ohne Euch und der guten Laune, die ihr mitgebracht habt, wäre das keine orischinal Nikolaustour geworden.
Und noch gute Besserung an den Verletzten.
Die Bildergalerie von Red Chili ist erste Sahne ! Gute Arbeit !


----------



## Ultroon (6. Dezember 2009)

Kann mich nur anschliessen. War ne geile Tour. Danke nochmal an alle Beteiligten, für die tolle Organisation und Verflegung.


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Dezember 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschließen.
> War zum ersten mal dabei, und bin mir jetzt schon sicher, das die Kirkler Nikolausrunde nächstes Jahr wieder aufm Pflichtzettel zu finden sein wird.
> 
> Die Strecke war auf jedenfall genaunach meinem Geschmack, Flowtrails, Sprünge, zum Teil fiese Uphills. Echt
> ...



Bilder gibt es hier: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/24381

Das ist ein Service.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich bedaurere ja mächtig, dass ich infolge anderer Verpflichtungen nicht dabei war. Hat jemand den Track der Tour?
Dann könnten wir die immerhin mal nachfahren. Gerne per mail.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (7. Dezember 2009)

*Danke an unseren sympathischen Tour-Guide! Danke für die Bilder!*


----------



## gemorje (7. Dezember 2009)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Ich bedaurere ja mächtig, dass ich infolge anderer Verpflichtungen nicht dabei war. Hat jemand den Track der Tour?
> Dann könnten wir die immerhin mal nachfahren. Gerne per mail.
> 
> Vielen Dank!



hab die Strecke auf GPS, können sie also gerne mal abfahren.

Evtl. kann man ja ne kleine Nachfahrt organisieren?
Ich wäre am Start.


----------



## Barney55 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hohohoho....trag mich mal ein für 2010

War echt ne super Tour. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Super Orga und Abwicklung. Gute Besserung für den Verletzten.

Ride on,

Christian


----------



## nachtradler (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
unser Verletzter ist schon wieder zu Hause. Schlüsselbein zwar kaputt, aber sonst ist er ok. fahrrad hat er auch schon wieder. danke für euer Lob. 
Gruß vom letzten Nikolaus


----------



## gemorje (8. Dezember 2009)

Wo ist das denn passiert?
Beim Uhubrunnen?


----------



## Blocko (8. Dezember 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn passiert?
> Beim Uhubrunnen?



nein, das war bei dem Trail runter zu den Kuhweiden in Hassel/Rohrbach. 

Nochmals: Beste Nikolaustour aller Zeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarndtBiker (6. September 2010)

Hallo,

findet die Nikolaustour dieses Jahr*(2010)* wieder am 06.12. statt? Müßte es wissen,damit ich mich für Dienstfrei eintrage!!

Danke


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. September 2010)

Werde das Thema die Woche mal anschneiden.....
Wenns was neues gibt, schreib ichs rein .


----------



## Oberaggi (7. September 2010)

Die Tour findet aber traditionell sonntags statt, also arbeitnehmerfreundlich.


----------



## WarndtBiker (9. September 2010)

Hi,

wäre echt klasse wenn Du was in erfahrung bringen könntest.

Leider bin ich einer von den Arbeitnehmern die auch Wochends und Feiertags arbeiten müßen


----------



## WarndtBiker (21. September 2010)

hi,

na hat jemand schon was gehört?


----------



## WarndtBiker (10. Oktober 2010)

unn...?


----------



## Blocko (24. Oktober 2010)

...hoffe euer gestohlenes Bike ist wieder aufgetaucht! 
...und ihr seid (trotzdem) motiviert es dieses Jahr an Nikolaus wieder krachen zu lassen. 
 Wie schaut's denn jetzt?


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wie  immer auf den letzten "Drücker".
Werden den Nikolaus schon rocken .....

Bike ist leider noch nicht aufgetaucht.


----------



## Ultroon (31. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne Frage, findet die Tour jetzt Sonntags oder Montags statt?


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. November 2010)

Termin steht fest: Sonntag 05.12.10.
Anmeldung geht nocht nicht, hoffe, dass wir das bis Ende der Woche fertig haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijo (8. November 2010)

Perfekt, da simma dabei....


----------



## Ultroon (8. November 2010)

Yes, daß wird ne Gaudi.


----------



## WarndtBiker (8. November 2010)

Na Klasse, da muß ich natürlich Arbeiten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. November 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Termin steht fest: Sonntag 05.12.12




Du meinst hoffentlich: 05.12.10...... .. (ich warte ungern noch 2 Jahre...)


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. November 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Du meinst hoffentlich: 05.12.10...... .. (ich warte ungern noch 2 Jahre...)



Na klar. 2010 !


----------



## Klinger (10. November 2010)

Abfahrt des SB-Express bei trockenem Wetter um 8:30 bei BMW Schafbrücke:
Gemütlich auf dem großen Kettenblatt über Grumbachtal, Sengschd, IGB-Südstraße, Rohrbeach.


----------



## Oberaggi (10. November 2010)

Bei feuchtem Wetter 10 Minuetn früher.


----------



## Klinger (10. November 2010)

...wegen Aquaplaninggefahr!!?????


----------



## Oberaggi (10. November 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...wegen Aquaplaninggefahr!!?????



Ist nicht zu unterschätzen, insbesondere auf dem Heimweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oregonian (15. November 2010)

Hi Dude,

ist das eine öffentliche Veranstaltung?


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. November 2010)

Jep, da kann jeder mitfahren.


----------



## CubePhil (16. November 2010)

Das hört sich doch gut an direkt mal anmelden


----------



## Primsbiker (16. November 2010)

.............Endlich.................

Sofort anmelden...................------und dann warten auf den Nikolaus...........


----------



## DeLocke (17. November 2010)

Dann muss ich wohl den Rennschlitten wieder aus der Garage holen!


----------



## medicus41 (29. November 2010)

Moin,
mal angenommen das unsere schönes Wetter so weitergeht.....findet das dann trotzdem statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blocko (29. November 2010)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal angenommen das unsere schönes Wetter so weitergeht.....findet das dann trotzdem statt?



wenn die Frage ernst gemeint war, dann verstehe (zumindest ich) sie nicht 

...jetzt warte ich seit Jahren auf Schnee an Nikolaus und nun sieht es fast so aus, als würde es mal klappen. In diesem Jahr bräuchte man auch keinen Schneesimulator.  Ach, wäre das geil... *daumenhalt*

so, gehe jetzt mal in den Wald 
endlich kein Spritzen von unten mehr und eine traumhafte Landschaft...

CU


----------



## puremalt (29. November 2010)

Keine Sorge medicus, solange ein Weg nicht total von Autos verfahren ist (und damit ist im Wald kaum zu rechnen) und es nicht zwischendrin halb auftaut und nochmal friert, so dass man schöne Fahrspur-Eisrinnen hat, ist es wunderbar zu fahren. Selbst steile Abfahrten im Wald sind bei Schnee fahrbar. Und wenn man sich nicht sicher ist....schieben geht immer.

Letztes Jahr hab ich mal die Wettervorsage gesehen. Die Wetterfee stand auf dem Brocken im Harz, hatte so ein Riesen-Fell-Mikro und sprach von Schneesturm, Verwehungen, Verkehrschaos, nix ginge mehr, völliger Zusammenbruch, .....und in dem Moment sah man im Hintergrund 4 Biker vorbeifahren. Herrlich.


Nik-Tour 2010 - jetzt erst recht


----------



## Dämon__ (29. November 2010)

War vorhin mal eine Runde drehen  wenn es noch mehr Schneit geht aber nix mehr, vor allem wenn er so nass bleibt.


----------



## chris84 (29. November 2010)

schweinerei! 
seit bestimmt 10 Jahren hab ich mir bei der nikolaustour mal schnee gewünscht... und jetzt wo endlich mal welcher da is... bin ich weit weg 

dafür liegt bei uns aber noch ein wenig mehr, und gar nicht nass sondern schön pulverig


----------



## Klinger (29. November 2010)

@chris: wie man aus gut informierten Kreisen hört hast du es so gewollt!!!!


----------



## Blocko (29. November 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> War vorhin mal eine Runde drehen  wenn es noch mehr Schneit geht aber nix mehr, vor allem wenn er so nass bleibt.



komme auch gerade von der Marathonstrecke. ich finde i.M. geht es noch. ist zwar wirklich zwei Nummern anstrengender als sonst aber wir suchen ja die Herausforderung 
ruhig bleiben!


----------



## Markus (MW) (30. November 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> schweinerei!
> seit bestimmt 10 Jahren hab ich mir bei der nikolaustour mal schnee gewünscht... und jetzt wo endlich mal welcher da is... bin ich weit weg
> 
> dafür liegt bei uns aber noch ein wenig mehr, und gar nicht nass sondern schön pulverig



Heimatflüchtling, 
so ist das wenn man in die Ferne zieht...

Ist doch schon Zeit für den ersten Heimaturlaub.


----------



## puremalt (30. November 2010)

Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil: es fährt sich bescheiden.

Das Problem ist, daß der Boden noch nicht gefroren ist und der Schnee von unten taut. Wenn das dann nochmal friert.....
Spichern hoch war's schneebedeckter Matsch, Nebenstraßen sind teilweise eine einzige Eisfläche, am Saar-Leinpfad ist's pures Spurrillensurfen.

Aber mit Spikes geht's


----------



## Dämon__ (30. November 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Aber mit Spikes geht's



Die machst du aber runter...gell


----------



## medicus41 (30. November 2010)

Moin,

also ich war heute zum einen am Leinpfad unterwegs, als auch einen Abstecher im Gersweiler Wald. An der Saar ist es unfahrbar, nur vereiste Spurrillen. Im Wald ist es so das in Bereichen in denen noch niemand war eine Schneedecke gut zu befahren ist. Aber auch dort sind halt schon Bikes vor mir gewesen und haben gefrorene Spurrillen hinterlassen.
Und da die Temperaturen so eisig bleiben sehe ich für mich leider am Sonntag keine Schlitterpartie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Dezember 2010)

.


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Dezember 2010)

War gestern Abend im Homburger Wald....
Alles super zu fahren egal ob unbegangene Pädche oder plattgetrampelte Waldwege. 
Kostet halt schon ein paar mehr Körner als im Trockenen.
Da wir an der Niggolaustour keine vereisten Autobahnen fahren, wird das mit Sicherheit richtig gut.


----------



## Oregonian (5. Dezember 2010)

...und den Nikolaus gibt´s wirklich: Auf modernen Rennschlitten und sein Vorname ist Pierre!

Vielen Dank an alle Nikoläuse und Wichtel für die tolle Tour und Verpflegung!


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. Dezember 2010)

Auf unserer Seite hamma akuelle Bilder von heute....


----------



## scharle123 (5. Dezember 2010)

War absolut Top. Super Bilder. Sehe nur etwas müde drauf aus. Liegt vielleicht daran das es noch frueh war.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Dezember 2010)

Danke !!!!
Hoffentlich 2011 wieder


----------



## brillenboogie (6. Dezember 2010)

nochmal vielen dank an die netten nikoläuse! sehr gelungene veranstaltung mal wieder und wirklich traumhafte streckenverhältnisse! wir hatten sehr viel spaß im schnee! 
mein kollege hat sehr viel aufgenommen und mich mit der ehrenvollen aufgabe betraut, aus dem ganzen videomaterial was zusammen zu schnippseln. das wird wohl etwas dauern...
deshalb hier schonmal ein kleiner vorgeschmack:[ame="http://vimeo.com/17521918"]nikolaus teaser on Vimeo[/ame]

ride on!

timi


----------



## medicus41 (7. Dezember 2010)

DB-Trail im Schnee, Respekt


----------



## Blocko (8. Dezember 2010)

medicus41 schrieb:


> DB-Trail im Schnee, Respekt



...witziger als im Sommer! 


@ brillenboogie: Wo ist das Video mit dem Kirkeler-Schlepplift? 

Der Schlepper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (9. Dezember 2010)

so, hab mal was gepuzzelt. ziemlich auf die schnelle, hatte nicht viel zeit dafür übrig. auf musik habe ich zugunsten des o-ton bewusst verzichtet. aufnahmen sind auch nicht wirklich berauschend und vom besten trail, nämlich dem langen, wurzeligen, der auf die strecke mit den sprüngen geführt hat, hat das kamerakind leider nur den schluß aufgenommen. das war auf jeden fall mein persönliches highlight der tour - hammer direkt hinter dem nikolaus im verschneiten wald über den geilen trail zu schrubben und über ein paar kicker zu fliegen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!

hoffentlich nächstes jahr wieder mit so geilem schnee!

@blocko: leider war die karte voll, bevor ihr nah genug vor der linse wart
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Blocko (9. Dezember 2010)

sehr geiles Video! 
...aber schade, dass der Schlepplift nicht mehr drauf ist. 
zumindest ein Bild gibt es ja.


----------



## medicus41 (9. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
mit welchen Reifen ist man bei solchen Bedingungen gut beraten? bzw was fährt ihr?


----------



## Blocko (9. Dezember 2010)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Moin,
> mit welchen Reifen ist man bei solchen Bedingungen gut beraten? bzw was fährt ihr?



z.B. Schwalbe (Fat) Albert ist top für sowas


----------



## HardRock07 (11. Dezember 2010)

...Höhrst du die Brehehemsen klingeln, grad zu der Weihnachtszeit...
Schade das Ich nicht mitfahren konnte, umso besser, wenn es Impressionen gibt  .

Blue Lightning, jetzt hats *Klingeling* gemacht


----------



## Blocko (1. November 2011)

2011  auch wieder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Area-x-23 (1. November 2011)

Das hoff ich doch, für einen erneuten Wintereinbruch habe ich schon mal Spikes besorgt


----------



## Oregonian (1. November 2011)

Ja, bitte! Superschön und der Kuchen erst!


----------



## Blocko (1. November 2011)

Bin mal gespannt, ob es dieses Jahr wieder erschwerte Bedingungen gibt!


----------



## Klinger (1. November 2011)

Kurz Bux wär doch auch mal was??!!!


----------



## zeitweiser (1. November 2011)

met da kurz bux durch die schneekanone am schluss 
könnt was werden


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,hallo BikedudeO01
kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?

Findet die Nikolaustour 2011 nun statt ?


----------



## Area-x-23 (9. November 2011)

Scheinbar gibt es eine ähnliche Veranstaltung, nur leider nicht mehr in Kirkel

-->> Kirkler Seite


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2011)

Mist...............dann gehe ich wohl diese Jahr fremd ? 
Nikolaustour 11.12  bei Radsport Sieber ???


----------



## Klinger (9. November 2011)

​


----------



## Blocko (9. November 2011)

:

Warum fällt sie aus?
Wer hat sich nicht geschickt?
Gibt es eine Knecht Ruprecht Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (10. November 2011)

nikolauskostüme sind alle und keiner mehr da zum vorfahren?!?


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. November 2011)

Gibts da keine Wiederbelebungsmöglichkeit vor dem Nikolaus?
Bei der Resonanz in der Vergangenheit sollte doch was zu machen sein?
Ideen Sammeln...


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. November 2011)

Die Nikolaustruppe hat sich in letzter Zeit etwas verkleinert und irgendwie fehlt es am nötigen Einsatz nochmal was zu machen.

Bin selber noch am überlegen und Ideen sammen, wie man die Tour umgestalten könnte, so, dass es nicht jedes Jahr das Gleiche ist.

Vielleicht könnte man das Forum als "Brainpool" nutzen... und für 2012 eine Nikolaustour-reloaded veranstalten.

Meine Vorstellung wäre, das ganze nach Homburg zu verlegen (wegen der größeren Streckenvielfalt) und die Tour etwas technisch
 anspruchsvoller zu gestalten. So ,dass sich die immer größerwerdende, federwegsfahrende Spaßfraktion besser austoben kann. 

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## 6TiWon (10. November 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die Nikolaustruppe hat sich in letzter Zeit etwas verkleinert und irgendwie fehlt es am nötigen Einsatz nochmal was zu machen.
> 
> Bin selber noch am überlegen und Ideen sammen, wie man die Tour umgestalten könnte, so, dass es nicht jedes Jahr das Gleiche ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blocko (10. November 2011)

Grundsätzlich bin ich auch ein Freund von mehr Technik auf der Strecke. Auf der anderen Seite denke ich, dass es in Kirkel in dem Maße genug gibt, dass man ein entsprechend breites Publikum ansprechen kann. Je mehr Nikoläuse umso besser, oder? Außerdem hat man ja (wie letztes Jahr erfahren) oft in der Jahreszeit auch Witterungsbedingt einen Schwierigkeitsgrad mehr dabei. also ich fand Kirkel optimal, denke aber auch, dass man die Strecke mal anders führen könnte (z.B. Schmetterlingspfad, Gourmettour,...).
Ein Reloaded sollte es 2012 in jedem Fall geben. Was braucht ihr bzw. was fehlte dieses Jahr?





Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die Nikolaustruppe hat sich in letzter Zeit etwas verkleinert und irgendwie fehlt es am nötigen Einsatz nochmal was zu machen.
> 
> Bin selber noch am überlegen und Ideen sammen, wie man die Tour umgestalten könnte, so, dass es nicht jedes Jahr das Gleiche ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## medicus41 (10. November 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Meine Vorstellung wäre, das ganze nach Homburg zu verlegen (wegen der größeren Streckenvielfalt) und die Tour etwas technisch
> anspruchsvoller zu gestalten. So ,dass sich die immer größerwerdende, federwegsfahrende Spaßfraktion besser austoben kann.
> 
> Was meint ihr ?



und die nicht ganz so technisch versierten Fahrer schliessen wir damit mal aus?


----------



## [email protected] (10. November 2011)

...gegen eine Routenänderung z. Tafeltour ....Schmetterlinspfad wäre nichts einzuwenden. Jedoch sollte man meiner Meinung nach den Schwierigkeitsgrad so beibehalten.
War ein idealer Sasionausklang gemütliches ausrollen unter Gleichgesinnten !!!
Incl. super Verpflegung mit dem ein oder anderen Weizen zum Ausklang.


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. November 2011)

@blocko: Denke Kirkel wird mit so vielen Leuten schwierig. Was meinst du, werden die Wanderer sagen, wenn denen 100 Radfahrer aufm Wuzzepädche entgegenkommen. In Homburg ist mehr Platz.
@medicus41: Es gibt unzählige CTFs und Marathons. Da können die, welche sich nicht angesprochen fühlen doch austoben. Für Enduristen u.Ä. gibt es fast keine Veranstaltungen.


----------



## Area-x-23 (10. November 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Für Enduristen u.Ä. gibt es fast keine Veranstaltungen.



Das kann schon sein, ich bin aber der Meinung, dann sollen sich die Enduristen zusammenschließen und was organisieren.
Die Nikolaustour war doch eigendlich eine Tour für eine breite Masse bei der sich jeder nicht ganz so ernst genommen hat. Verbessert mich wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blocko (10. November 2011)

Grundsätzlich hast Du natürlich recht aber ich glaube nicht, dass an Nikolaus soviele Wanderer am Start sind. Aber ok, eine neue Strecke in HOM wär auch mal was. Für mich wäre es sogar eine neue Umgebung 



Bikedude001 schrieb:


> @blocko: Denke Kirkel wird mit so vielen Leuten schwierig. Was meinst du, werden die Wanderer sagen, wenn denen 100 Radfahrer aufm Wuzzepädche entgegenkommen. In Homburg ist mehr Platz.


----------



## medicus41 (10. November 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> @medicus41: Es gibt unzählige CTFs und Marathons. Da können die, welche sich nicht angesprochen fühlen doch austoben. Für Enduristen u.Ä. gibt es fast keine Veranstaltungen.



Nun, zu diesem Zeitpunkt gibt es eigentlich nichts dergleichen mehr. Für mich war diese Tour eher was zum Ausklingen der Saison. Spass haben mit anderen bei vielleicht mal Witterungen die man ansonsten eher nicht in einer Gruppe hat.


----------



## 6TiWon (11. November 2011)

also mal locker bleiben jungens/ und mädels? derjenige, der organisiert und das ganze durchzieht, der plant auch die ru(o)te...  es wird vielen bestimmt gefallen. nikolaustour original können wir dann in 20 jahren nochmal angehen. ha, ha, ha...


----------



## sportfreund78 (13. November 2011)

Dude hat Recht mit dem Einwand in Kirkel tiefer einzusteigen. Das ist zu heikel für eine
solche Massenveranstaltung.
Schwierigkeitsmässig denk ich wird es in unseren Breiten nix geben was jemanden so überfordert, daß er nicht mitfahren kann. Zur Not muß man halt mal absteigen.
Das Niveau steigt ja auch ständig und die Enduristen sind ja auch gerade dabei 
die Sache zu organisieren.
Hoffe wir bekommen dieses Jahr zumindest eine inoffizielle Runde hin.
Wenn ich mir überlege wie unkompliziert das Catering beim Build and Ride in Ottweiler war sind wir sicher genügend Leute um das als Mitbringveranstaltung zu stemmen.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. November 2011)

ich fahr bei der Endurotour auch mit meinem Hardtail mit. Hab da kein Problem damit. Ich freu mich dann schon mal auf die Tour, die hoffentlich auch stattfindet


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (19. November 2011)

Bei einer Niko Endurolaus Tour in Homburg wäre ich auch mit dabei, vor allem da das Wort Verpflegung auch schon gefallen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (28. November 2011)

Welches Datum wird denn für die Tour angepeilt?

3.12.

4.12.

6.12.

10.12.

11.12. 

???


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. November 2011)

Aldahhhhh... Die fällt dieses Jahr aus.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (29. November 2011)

vielleicht bezieht sich das Ganze auf die Enduro/FreeriderTour. Odda fällt die auch aus?

Ich trainier doch schon die ganze Zeit bei Wind und Wetter dafür...


----------



## doc_snyder (29. November 2011)

Wir könnten uns doch einfach im Kirkeler Naturfreundehaus treffen, dort ordentlich Glühwein tanken, dann ne Runde draussen auf dem Rad rumfallen, dann weiter Glühwein tanken, dann an den Bahnhof usw... 
Wenn das nur viele Leute mit Zipfelmützen machen, kommt Stimmung auf!1!!


----------



## Blocko (29. November 2011)

keine in Kirkel, keine in HOM aber in Riegelsberg



LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> vielleicht bezieht sich das Ganze auf die Enduro/FreeriderTour. Odda fällt die auch aus?
> 
> Ich trainier doch schon die ganze Zeit bei Wind und Wetter dafür...


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. November 2011)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> vielleicht bezieht sich das Ganze auf die Enduro/FreeriderTour. Odda fällt die auch aus?
> 
> Ich trainier doch schon die ganze Zeit bei Wind und Wetter dafür...


 
Meinst du [email protected] ?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (29. November 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Meinst du [email protected] ?



dat iss doch net niggelos tour


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. November 2012)

Dieses Jahr wird es wieder eine Niggolaustour geben.
Termin: Samstag 8. Dez.
Location: Start von Einöd in den Homburger Wald

Mehr Infos gibts bald......


----------



## <NoFear> (6. November 2012)

in den Homburger Wald? ... klingt interessant!


----------



## Blocko (6. November 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wird es wieder eine Niggolaustour geben.
> Termin: Samstag 8. Dez.
> Location: Start von Einöd in den Homburger Wald
> 
> Mehr Infos gibts bald......




top!! *like*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (6. November 2012)

das hört sich ja mal gut an


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. November 2012)

Klasse! Da simma dabei...bitte Schnee und Sonne vorsehen! Danke;-)


----------



## mondraker-biker (7. November 2012)

Termin iss vorgemerkt...


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. November 2012)

Würde sagen wir verlegen weitere Postings hierher:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=606967

Da gibbet auch einen Link zur Anmeldung.


----------

